# Amusing!



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I want this on my mp3 player...

Re: Your Brains


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That was cute, thanks for sharing!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

That was good, I mean no one's gonna eat your eyes. LOL 

he's got a bunch of fun songs here
http://www.jonathancoulton.com/songs


----------

